# The Buck Stops Here........



## Alias (Nov 16, 2010)

Walked out of my office and these mulies were across the street.  Good looking buck!  This group of about 8 are around my office on an almost daily basis.

View attachment 1438


View attachment 1439


View attachment 1440


Sue, where nature's beauty abounds...................
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 1438


View attachment 1439


View attachment 1440


/monthly_2010_11/572953dea4c18_OhDeer!001.jpg.f7b11d6982081927e700f702d8cde283.jpg

/monthly_2010_11/572953dea7d45_OhDeer!002.jpg.92e77afe200fcf3b3dd30663d5405a49.jpg

/monthly_2010_11/572953deaa5d5_OhDeer!003.jpg.f3582940f4f1c6b42075b1d1070e46e8.jpg


----------



## mtlogcabin (Nov 16, 2010)

Well Sue I think some are going to be jealous.

BTW is it legal to hunt in the city limits


----------



## Alias (Nov 16, 2010)

I don't think so but that doesn't mean that you can't shoot them in my yard. I live outside the city limits and have quite a herd that traverses it on a daily basis. I had one looking in my living room window last winter.   

Sue, on the frontier.................


----------



## jpranch (Nov 16, 2010)

No, The buck stops here!

View attachment 257


He is only taking a nap.
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 257


/monthly_2010_11/HPIM0259.jpg.be75fb00441f6491bb39ef691e24da33.jpg


----------



## peach (Nov 16, 2010)

yummy... send me some jerkey or salami... mmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## FM William Burns (Nov 17, 2010)

JP,

Is that a neck shot?  Man after my own heart (less tracking)   .  Well I took a buck I called "Karma" yesterday.  He was a 1.5 year old six point that someone shot and blew off his hind leg opening day (man that ticks me off).  He cam hobbling threw about 60 yards away and I had to do it.  Only bad thing is I had to use my main buck tag since he was a 6Pt. Oh well, meat in the freezer now and no longer have to wake up at 0500 the rest of the week   .  Ah..... afternoon hunts now.

Nice one JP!


----------



## RJJ (Nov 18, 2010)

FM: I think he shot it in the neck after he tied it up. Check the back end for the kill shot! LoL

JP we eat meat in the south east!


----------



## DanB (Nov 18, 2010)

Not so big, but corn fed and tasty!

picture didn't stick last time, I may need to work on that.


----------



## FM William Burns (Nov 18, 2010)

Rjj,

That's funny.  Farmer is cutting the corn tomorrow AM so I'll be back out and then since opener was Monday hopefully Saturday will be like a true opener.  Hope to see one of the guys I saw buring Bow season within range.


----------



## DanB (Nov 18, 2010)

The Buck Stops Here........

View attachment 258


let's see if this worked-Got the picture up but haven't got it in the right place, all in time.
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 258


/monthly_2010_11/Deer-resized.jpg.44752d87c7a4f51242f7a7d43cbf76fb.jpg


----------



## FM William Burns (Nov 18, 2010)

Nothing wrong with that guy and your right, nothing like corn eating vittles. Be safe out there during the remainder of your season in Hawkeye land. Go Herkey v. OSU


----------



## FM William Burns (Nov 18, 2010)

No problem DanB...I took care of it for ya


----------



## Alias (Nov 18, 2010)

jpranch said:
			
		

> View attachment 574
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL!  Nice one!

Sue, on the frontier


----------



## packsaddle (Nov 18, 2010)




----------



## Jobsaver (Nov 18, 2010)

Nice kill pack!


----------



## High Desert (Nov 18, 2010)

had this one in my sights, but I missed.


----------



## High Desert (Nov 18, 2010)

I guess I need help with photos too.


----------



## jpranch (Nov 19, 2010)

Nice bucks gents. Been gone again the last 3 days and I'm just catching up.


----------



## FM William Burns (Nov 19, 2010)

Took this 8 Pt. today at 11:00 AM. Since I like to name all my deer he is now called "payback" for "Karma" the wounded 6 pt. I took on Tuesday. These are pictures from a phone camera so I don't have the others yet but he is/was a nice 3 year old taken at 60 yards with shotgun. One shot to lungs through brush but he went 400 yards. Time to consider new bullets   . Don't like Lightfield sabots anymore. Other photos are Karma, another 8 Pt and 10 Pt. getting ready for the Blade Doctor and vittles.

View attachment 262


View attachment 260


View attachment 261


View attachment 263


View attachment 265


View attachment 260


View attachment 261


View attachment 262


View attachment 263


View attachment 265


/monthly_2010_11/572953bb0946d_2010KarmaPayback2.jpg.e4ca4829de6c30e131904a32d6b63942.jpg

/monthly_2010_11/572953bb0b543_2010KarmaPayback1.jpg.e9fe0778510f90d61fc7f3182cd981c4.jpg

/monthly_2010_11/572953bb0d73c_DeerLodge2.jpg.4967e42548d069c498cc61bc59df6d5b.jpg

/monthly_2010_11/572953bb0fb0f_DeerLodge1.jpg.3999b50c1b0d5c2175508451cab02705.jpg

/monthly_2010_11/572953bb14252_1stBloodinNewTruck1.jpg.374b74cf5f1bd0cb89b2b525b9b02bd4.jpg


----------



## FM William Burns (Nov 20, 2010)

Took this 8 Pt. yesterday at 11:00 AM. Since I like to name all my deer he is now called "payback" for "Karma" the wounded 6 pt. (by someone else) I put down on Tuesday. He is/was a nice 3 year old taken at 60 yards (quatering towards me) with shotgun. One shot to lungs through brush but he went 400 yards. Time to consider new bullets   . Don't like Lightfield sabots anymore. Other photos are Karma (far right hanging), another 8 Pt and 10 Pt. all getting ready for the Blade Doctor and vittles.  The steaks almost burned down the Lodge due to unattended cooking.

View attachment 267


View attachment 269


View attachment 266


View attachment 268


View attachment 266


View attachment 267


View attachment 268


View attachment 269


/monthly_2010_11/572953bb1a475_1stBloodinNewTruck1.jpg.2cf72d0634409b3b79e44c1d7e7f10cb.jpg

/monthly_2010_11/572953bb1c487_8pt1.jpg.438fb9835bc4057b26414d5ceed49afa.jpg

/monthly_2010_11/572953bb1e573_DeerLodge2.jpg.d11d5544c22b3b5b6b31c1da249b98fb.jpg

/monthly_2010_11/572953bb20609_SteaksthatAlmostBurnedDownLodge.jpg.9eb213c02683e4ea5038ea3defd4296b.jpg


----------



## Jobsaver (Nov 20, 2010)

I guess burning down the lodge due to unattended cooking would qualify as "failure in prevention". May be time for an ansul system at deer camp!


----------



## jpranch (Nov 20, 2010)

Fire prevention never stops even for deer / elk camp. Gotta be carful with them wall tents!


----------



## FM William Burns (Nov 21, 2010)

More to do with those who "must" eat their red meat over done. Never saw a grill bubble the outer paint before. The lodge owner insisted......"hey turn all the burners up to high." Didn't want any part of letting meat rest. When I saw the flames coming out of the vents FMWB took over and turned off the gas, pulled the grill away from the soffet and salvaged the steaks by removing the fuel/fat. I used my Coors Light to damper the remaining flames. Sometimes fast response suppression is necessary and you're right, maybe at minimum....a Type K portable will be forthcoming.


----------



## Jobsaver (Nov 21, 2010)

Well, no need to over-reach. Though, now, there is no option. *Camp residents shall keep plenty of Coors Light on hand within line-of-sight while cooking*.


----------



## FM William Burns (Nov 21, 2010)

Yea, maybe a proposal forthcoming to the IRC for camps     Really didn't want to give up the silver bullet though


----------



## jpranch (Nov 21, 2010)

Jobsaver said:
			
		

> Well, no need to over-reach. Though, now, there is no option. *Camp residents shall keep plenty of Coors Light on hand within line-of-sight while cooking*.


Love it! LOL!!!


----------



## mark handler (Dec 4, 2010)

Dear santa

View attachment 285


View attachment 285


/monthly_2010_12/572953bb5e3b6_Picture1.jpg.52a52a1e335b1c658ea7c7ddf175d982.jpg


----------



## fatboy (Dec 4, 2010)

Got that in my email yesterday........pretty funny.

And........FMWB, that is an appropriate use of a Silver Bullet, since it's not fit for drinking.......haha

Now, if you had to sacrifice a Fat Tire......that's a whole nother story.


----------



## FM William Burns (Dec 4, 2010)

Love that pic.

Fatboy.....all stocked up with FT now.  If you have not tried it yet and can get it out there, Great Lakes Brewing Company makes a real good one called Elliot Ness:

http://www.greatlakesbrewing.com/beer/an-exceptional-family-of-beers


----------



## jpranch (Dec 4, 2010)

Mark, too cool!


----------



## Jobsaver (Dec 5, 2010)

Mark: Seriously twisted!


----------

